# New Stand For 727 Mill



## lpeedin (Mar 13, 2016)

I haven't posted much lately as work has picked up for the warm season. I haven't had as much time in the shop lately. However, I did get a new welder and have been fabricating a new stand for my 727 milk that gives me about 5" more height and is a tally square.  Some of you may remember me reporting that my factory stand was not square and was causing issues for my mill. 

Well, here are a few pics of the stand that I have been working on. It is a six legged design made from 1.25" square 16 gauge tubing. I know some may say that the 16 gauge tubing is too light, but with six legs and some gussets, I am confident it will be more than adequate. 

My next step is to drill holes on some 2" × 2" × .250" angle iron for the feet and then to finish up some leveling feet.  I will post some pics of that part when it is all done. y


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 13, 2016)

I haven't posted much lately as work has picked up for the warm season. I haven't had as much time in the shop lately. However, I did get a new welder and have been fabricating a new stand for my 727 milk that gives me about 5" more height and is a tally square.  Some of you may remember me reporting that my factory stand was not square and was causing issues for my mill. 

THE STAND LOOKS GREAT !  

I PUT MY PM-272M ON A VIDMAR CABINET THAT ALSO ELEVATES IT 5" AND LOVE THE NEW HEIGHT . 
IT IS SO MUCH EASIER FOR ME TO RUN NOW , I AM 6'2" AND THE CRANKS JUST FALL INTO MY HANDS .   

I PLAN TO CUT A NOTCH IN THE FRONT LIP OF THE PM SUPPLIED STAND AND MOUNT AN ARBOR PRESS ON IT . 
SPACERS MAY BE IN ORDER .


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## lpeedin (Mar 13, 2016)

I found this paint at the local hardware store and it seems to be a fantastic match for the PM Blue.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 13, 2016)

I found this paint at the local hardware store and it seems to be a fantastic match for the PM Blue. 

THANKS !  I WILL BE NEEDING A GOOD MATCHING PAINT . 

I THINK WITH SOME MODIFICATIONS , THE PM CABINET WILL MAKE A PERFECT ARBOR PRESS BASE . 
HERE IS WITH A BITE TAKEN OUT OF IT SO SHAFTS AND BROACHING RODS HAVE A PLACE TO GO . 

THE BITE WILL BE FRAMED ON THE SIDES WITH STEEL AND PAINTED TO LOOK LIKE IT WAS MADE THAT WAY . 

THE OTHER CHANGE I AM PLANNING IS A HEIGHT ADJUSTABLE BUCKET TO CATCH FALLING OBJECTS . 
THE METAL THEY USED FOR THE TOP IS 3/16" THICK !


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 13, 2016)

Rimspoke, I like your idea. I am planning to just use my factory base as a storage cabinet and some extra work top space. However, your idea has me thinking of using mine as my ammunition reloading station.  I could store lots of reloading goodies inside and that would free up some cabinet space elsewhere.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 14, 2016)

Dang, that stand is taller than your Ford SUV. J/K - great looking stand!


----------



## jclouden (Mar 14, 2016)

3dshooter80,
Your stand looks good!  I suspect that you are a bit taller than I.  I ordered a 727 without stand and fabricated my own.  I used info from your other thread, discussions with Matt and scaled from photos of the mill to dimension my stand to fit me.  I made it wider than necessary to allow for future storage.

Like my 1030V stand, I used 2"X2"X1/8" with 1/4" steel top.  Now all I need is the mill.  Matt tells me the 727's are due in any time.  Let us know how your stand works out.

Jon



Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 14, 2016)

THE PM-727M STAND SEEMS PERFECTLY DESIGNED FOR AN ARBOR PRESS .

THE LEDGE ON THE TOP AND THE FOOT AT THE BOTTOM SEEM TO SERVE NO PURPOSE
FOR A MILL BUT ARE EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANT FOR A PRESS .

IT WAS SIMPLE ENOUGH TO MAKE THE 3" x 4" NOTCH BY CUTTING  & WELDING IN SOME NEW METAL .
THE RUST-OLEUM BRILLIANT BLUE PAINT DID A NICE JOB OF COVERING UP MY WORKMANSHIP .


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 15, 2016)

jclouden, I got a bit impatient and went with the thinner tubing for my stand out of pure excitement.  I do wish that I had something thicker like what you have.  That is the main reason I went with 6 leg, just to add a little bit more strength.  The bulk of the load is still going to be on the front and rear 4 legs as those will be where the angle iron feet will attach.  

Rimpsoke, I am glad that the paint worked out for you. It really does seem to be a great match.


----------



## jclouden (Mar 15, 2016)

3dshooter80,
I'm sure that the 16ga will work fine.  You braced it pretty well from what I can see.  I had to order all my steel from my local metal supplier so I designed everything with fairly heavy stuff.  The stand weighs  about 180 lb and it was fun moving it from my welding shop to my basement shop over 75 ft of gravel drive.
Jon


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 21, 2016)

Stand is finished and the mill has been set on top. I leveled everything as best I can.  I havent milled anything yet, but overall I think it is going to work out well. There does seem to be some minor vibration, buy nothing crazy. I plan to use it a while to get a good feel for it before I try to make any changes.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 21, 2016)

HOW DO YOU LIKE THE HEIGHT ? 

I FOUND THAT MINE SHAKES A BIT WHEN I USE RAPID TRAVEL .


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 22, 2016)

I love the height. I am 5'11" and the machine is approx 5" higher than on the factory stand. Since I uploaded these pics. I have pulled the machine off the stand and am now adding more bracing to the stand. I will put more pics up when I am done. This should take the flex out of the stand.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 23, 2016)

HERE IS THE ENCO ARBOR PRESS ON THE PM MILL STAND . 
A MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN & NOT HARD TO MODIFY . 

I CAN KEEP THE TOOLING AND BROACH SETS IN THE CABINET UNDERNEATH 
SO THIS IS A WINNER ALL AROUND .


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 24, 2016)

Any idea how much that arbor press weighs?  That thing is a beast!!


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 24, 2016)

Any idea how much that arbor press weighs?  That thing is a beast! 

IT's NOT THAT BAD AT 150 POUNDS  
THAT MAKE IT  LESS THAN 1/3 WHAT THE PM-727M MILL WEIGHS . 
THE STAND IS MORE THAN UP TO THE JOB . 

WE GOT IT UP THE STAIRS IN PARTS TO HELP MAKE THE JOB EASIER .


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 29, 2016)

I got the stand braced up with some additional gussets as well as leg to leg bracing halfway up the legs.  I got everything painted blue again and have the mill mounted on the stand.  Everything is much tighter now and seems good to go.  Over the weekend I was able to re-tram everything from scratch.  I started with setting the column straight in x and y using a precision square clamped to the table and then indicating off of it as I moved the head up and down.  Then I retrammed the spindle to table using my self made dual dial incidator tramming aid.   I did end up shimming between the head and the carriage at the top to get the spindle in tram as it was showing about .005 tilted back away.   I am extremely happy with how things turned out with the stand.  

On a side note, my weekend was pretty eventful.  Friday evening my power went out at the house.  When I checked the panel, I instantly smelled something burning.  It was obvious that the main breaker had gone out.  I could also see signs of overheating on the panel itself.  I got an electrician scheduled for the next morning.  When he first arrived, he thought it was just the main breaker that went out and he went to get another one from his shop since Lowes or Home Depot didn't have any like it.  Upon returning, he came back he removed the main and went to clean the main lug and it fell off in his hand.  It was then that he could tell that the buss bar was toasted all the way through.  So, now I am the owner of a completely new pane and meter socket.  Of course, nobody had a Siemens panel in stock so he had to buy all new breakers.  $1,800 later the power was back on.  The good thing is that nothing too bad happened.   I had added a 50 amp circuit for my welder and a couple of 20 amp circuits for other stuff in the garage.  He said all of my work was up to code and didn't cause the issue. He thinks there had been a problem in the box before as there were actually two different screws connecting the main feeds.  I have only owned the house for about 2.5 years so it appears that there had been a problem with the panel before I bought the house.  I'm just glad my family and home are safe.


----------

